# Dish 500 or 1000?



## baudo219 (Jan 21, 2007)

I recently subscribed to DISH Network after reading many of the threads on the HR20 and reading of all the issues with that box, but had a question regarding my installation confirmation email. I signed up for the AT100 with RSN's, HD package (extra $20 per month), and HBO. When I received my confirmation email, it indicated that I would receive the following equipment:

Equipment: 
Dish 1000.2 KIT
DISH 1000.2 KIT
DISH 500
Leased VIP622 System 

I have been doing some additional research and have learned that the DISH 500 only picks up 110 and 119, which as some of you may know, do not carry all of the HD channels provided by DISH. I am a little concerned that I will not be able to receive all of the HD channels DISH has to offer. My question is, should I contact DISH to confirm what I will be getting? Can I specifically request a DISH 1000? or does it matter at this point? From what I have been reading, there is the possibility of two dishes being installed, a 500 that will see 110 and 119 and then another that will see 61.5. 

I actually live in Corinth, TX (about 25 miles north of dallas), Zip code 76208.

Any help anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I am also in the DFW area and I have a Dish 1000 only, with all the available HD content. A Dish 500 will not get you the HD as you already know, so that alone won't work for you. I don't know what the Dish 1000.2 KIT is but I assume it is a Dish 1000. You should not need a Dish 500 in addition to the 1000 unless you need to receive channels that are not on 110, 119 or 129 such as an international package of some sort. I'm not sure what sat those are comming off these days, but for "normal" programming you won't need the Dish 500 if you have a 1000.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The list of equipment you show is a little strange as it shows two Dish 1000.2 kits as well as a Dish 500. The Dish 1000.2 is a Dish 1000 that will receive 110,119 and 129. It also has a builtin DPP44 switch so that it can feed multiple receivers. Looks to me like all you need is one Dish 1000.2 kit and the 622 receiver. You should be fine. If not they will come back and fix it. I think you will really like the 622, it is a really nice box. 

..Doyle


----------



## baudo219 (Jan 21, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> I am also in the DFW area and I have a Dish 1000 only, with all the available HD content. A Dish 500 will not get you the HD as you already know, so that alone won't work for you. I don't know what the Dish 1000.2 KIT is but I assume it is a Dish 1000. You should not need a Dish 500 in addition to the 1000 unless you need to receive channels that are not on 110, 119 or 129 such as an international package of some sort. I'm not sure what sat those are comming off these days, but for "normal" programming you won't need the Dish 500 if you have a 1000.


I wonder if the CSR who signed me up just put both in there so the installer would bring both, in case of any issues? Who knows. I will just wait it out and see what happens when everything gets connected.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## baudo219 (Jan 21, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> The list of equipment you show is a little strange as it shows two Dish 1000.2 kits as well as a Dish 500. The Dish 1000.2 is a Dish 1000 that will receive 110,119 and 129. It also has a builtin DPP44 switch so that it can feed multiple receivers. Looks to me like all you need is one Dish 1000.2 kit and the 622 receiver. You should be fine. If not they will come back and fix it. I think you will really like the 622, it is a really nice box.
> 
> ..Doyle


I am soooooo looking forward to getting this hooked up. I had originally purchased (or leased I guess) an HR20 from DirecTV and then while doing some research about what I had purchased (probably should have done the research before making the purchase), including finding this website, was swayed in the other direction. Luckily I was able to get out of my D* purchase (lease) and wait around until February 1 to get the 622 for free. Couldn't have worked out better.


----------

